# Siamese Algae Eaters



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can fnd true Siamese Algae eaters? No flying foxes or CAE, I want the real deal to help me rid my 72 gallon bow front of some hair algae. I live in the NYC area. The only online source I've found so far is LiveAquaria but they're often out of stock with them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Seen them on Aquabid


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You'd be better off with Amano shrimp for hair algae.
http://www.tropica.com/en/tropica-abc/algae-control/effects-of-algae-eaters.aspx


----------



## BennyJAM (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link, AaronT. Interesting stuff.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

SAEs like BBA.
try Ameca splendens.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

There are two LFS' in Greenwich (just across the Connecticut border) which often carry them - House of Fins and Greenwich Aquaria. One or the other - or both - will generally have them at any given time. (higher-end shops with higher-end prices, but you could call ahead, and enjoy the fresh & saltwater displays!)

~Bruce, hoping it helps...


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Aaron. There are better algae eaters available these days, and that's a big part of why SAE's are harder to find. (we've also learned to manage tanks in ways that there is less algae to be eaten!). SAE's only eat algae when they are small and kept hungry. As they get larger, and (heaven forbid!) learn about fish food. They get lazy and stop eating much, if any, algae.

If you have small enough fish, shrimp are a great solution for filamentous algae. If you have larger fish, the best algae eaters I've found, by far, are Garra flavatra, variously known as "Panda Garras", "Banded Garras", or rather euphemistically, "Rainbow Garras". They eat all filamentous algae, including black brush, and don't get fat and lazy like SAE's!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do they nibble on plants Karen? And how many might one need? Would they eat shrimp?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

They do best in groups of at least 3-4. They are definitely jumpers so a top is a must, many mis I'd this fish. Basically the black line that runs along the length of the fish, goes all the way through to the very end of its tail. They have never eaten any plant that I know of and they have had quite the collection 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

SAE do consume some moss. Nothing to be worried about if you have lots of moss. That's the only plants I know of that will be eaten by SAE. Usually I don't mind helping me with a little bit of trimming. 

I heard they eat shrimps especially tiny ones like cherry shrimps, CRS, etc. Not sure about Yamato shrimps.

Unfortunately, I lost all of them jumping out of the tank. To keep them you need a hood.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Do they nibble on plants Karen? And how many might one need? Would they eat shrimp?


No, I've had no problem with them bothering plants. I had 5 or 6 in my 125... I think I've got 3 in my older 75. They do seem to enjoy company of their own kind, and are definitely amusing to watch in a group, so I don't think I'd get less than 3.

I can's say about small shrimp. they leave Amanos alone. I also raised TONS of Badis siamensis in that tank, and they have small fry that don't swim much to start with. So they MIGHT be OK with baby shrimp, but I can't guaranty it. I never successfully kept cherries in that tank even before adding the Garras, because the Badis are such little hunters, even though they are small!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Aquaticz said:


> They do best in groups of at least 3-4. They are definitely jumpers so a top is a must, many mis I'd this fish. Basically the black line that runs along the length of the fish, goes all the way through to the very end of its tail. They have never eaten any plant that I know of and they have had quite the collection
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm assuming this is talking about SAE's since the Garras are banded the other way.<g> SAE's will DEFINITELY eat fine leafed plants like Rotala wallichii and Mayaca fluviatilis. SAE's aren't HUGE plant eaters, but there are some they find very tasty. (of course, this is true of many shrimp too)


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, awesome info!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

My LFS has an endless supply of true SAE. They have them mistakenly marked as Flying Fox (fairly common mistake), but they're the real deal with the line through the tail, etc. I've had them in every planted tank I've ever owned and they are great algae eaters in my experience. I like them because they are a great alternative for tanks that have more aggressive fish (any cichlids, some barbs, etc) that would eat shrimp. I have 7 of these in one of my 125g along with 6 bristlenose and will have at least one farlowella soon. I've always had great luck with this trio. I will say though that once my 240g is operational again in a few months I'll probably keep that tank more peaceful and want to put shrimp into that one for variety. I've never had any issues with SAE's eating healthy plants. I have, however, seen them eating parts of plants that were dead or melting away.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

SAE's certainly do eat fine leafed plants at times, even completely healthy ones. Now, it COULD be that they do it less if they are fed more... I keep my fish feeding on the lean side. But I also know that SAE's become fat, lazy, and stop eating any meaningful amount of algae if housed with Discus and introduced to typical Discus foods. They are VERY willing to have dinner handed to them on a silver platter! <ggg>


----------



## Woody0229 (Oct 29, 2012)

Seachem excel would help with the issue too. Do you know what is causing it?


----------



## bveister (Jan 26, 2012)

I had one SAE in my 29 planted tank and it devoured my BBA outbreak. It didn't eat plants or stop eating algae but it did show some signs of aggression to my swordtails. It was kind of weird cause it didn't bother any other fish, just the swordtails. Can't go wrong with Amano shrimp though. Those guys are awesome!


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Amano shrimp it is, now to just find some locally!


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Keep an eye out in your local Petco, if you have one - the one near me gets them from time to time, for about two bucks and a half or so each. My Amanos are constantly busy working over the biofilm & hairier algaes, but they do get help from SAE, ghost shrimp, oto cats, plecos, snails . . .

~Bruce


----------

